# Big Bend 11/11



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

We made the drive down from Atlanta to fish St. Marks and Panacea last weekend. Found some nice trout and small reds around the oyster bars, some slot reds along the shorelines at the higher tides. Water temp was 68 - a little murky inside the bays we normally fish, but clean outside. Only saw a handful of other boats either day.

We launched with two Towee skiffs at the ramp in Panacea Friday morning. Spoke to the crew, they were filming some promotional spots – neat looking little boats.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like a fun time. Thanks for sharing


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good to see ya'll finding some reds. Is that a Spear glades?


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

grovesnatcher said:


> Looks like a fun time. Thanks for sharing


It was, thanks for checking it out.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Good to see ya'll finding some reds. Is that a Spear glades?


Yes sir.


----------



## "RockyG" (Aug 3, 2014)

Happy to hear that you caught some fish down here in my neck of the woods. Your old LT-25 is still overflowing with fish catching Karma. We caught 50 trout and a half dozen Reds last Friday. The cool part was the trout were blasting topwater plugs and at least 20 of them were well over 20". The most big trout we have ever caught in one trip. 

That Gheenoe will take you to the fish.  

Your skiff is a sweet one. I assume you are taking good care of it so I can buy it next year?


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

"RockyG" said:


> Happy to hear that you caught some fish down here in my neck of the woods. Your old LT-25 is still overflowing with fish catching Karma. We caught 50 trout and a half dozen Reds last Friday. The cool part was the trout were blasting topwater plugs and at least 20 of them were well over 20". The most big trout we have ever caught in one trip.
> 
> That Gheenoe will take you to the fish.
> 
> Your skiff is a sweet one. I assume you are taking good care of it so I can buy it next year?


I'll be sure and give you a call when it's time And good to here you're still putting the LT to good use!


----------

